# Smart Kid



## Seig (Apr 12, 2005)

The teacher asked, "Woody, what's your problem?"

Woody answered, "I'm too smart for the 1st grade. My sister is in the 
3rd grade and I'm  smarter than she is. I think I should be in the 3rd
grade too!"

Ms.Brooks had enough. She took Woody to the principal's office. While 
Woody waited in the outer office, the teacher explained to the principal
what the situation was.

The principal told Ms. Brooks he would give the boy a test. If he failed
to answer any of his questions he was to go back to the 1st grade and
behave.

She agreed. Woody was brought in and the conditions were explained to
him and he agreed to take the test.

Principal: "What is 3 x 3?"

Woody: "9".

Principal: "What is 6 x 6?"

Woody: "36".

And so it went with every question the principal thought a 3rd grader
should know. The principal looks at Ms. Brooks and tells her, "I think 
Woody can go to the 3rd grade."

Ms. Brooks says to the principal, "Let me ask him some questions."

The principal and Woody both agreed. Ms. Brooks asks, "What does a cow
have four of that I have only two of?"

Woody, after a moment: "Legs."

Ms. Brooks: "What is in your pants that you have but I do not have?"

The principal wondered, why would she ask such a question!

Woody replied: "Pockets."

Ms.Brooks:  "What does a dog do that a man steps into?"

Woody: "Pants."

Ms.  Brooks: "What's starts with a C, ends with a T, is hairy, oval,
delicious and contains thin, whitish liquid?"

Woody: "Coconut."

The principal sat forward with his mouth hanging open.

Ms. Brooks : "What goes in hard and pink then comes out soft and
sticky?"

The principal's eyes opened really wide and before he could stop the
answer.

Woody: "Bubble gum".

Ms. Brooks: "What does a man do standing up, a woman does sitting down
and a dog does on three legs?"

Woody: "Shake hands."

The principal was trembling.

Ms. Brooks: "What word starts with an 'F' and ends in 'K' that means a
lot of heat and excitement?"

Woody: "Fire truck"

The principal breathed a sigh of relief and told the teacher, "Put Woody
in the fifth-grade, I got the last seven questions wrong"


----------



## dubljay (Apr 12, 2005)

oh man i missed the last 7 too... does that mean i can go back to the 1st grade?


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 12, 2005)

nice one  :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> oh man i missed the last 7 too... does that mean i can go back to the 1st grade?


If you're going back may as well go back to kindergarten...nap times, finger paints, snack times...did I say nap time? :ultracool


----------



## dubljay (Apr 12, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> If you're going back may as well go back to kindergarten...nap times, finger paints, snack times...did I say nap time? :ultracool


 
 I have nap time in college... its called second term calculus


----------



## someguy (Apr 12, 2005)

Archival theory also make a great nap time...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> I have nap time in college... its called second term calculus


 I'm teaching it, so I have to stay awake!


----------



## bignick (Apr 12, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm teaching it, so I have to stay awake!


 
 So.......

 You're one of _them...._

 Calc II wouldn't have been so bad if my professor hadn't made me memorize the entire frickin' book for each test.  I have a good memory and I understand the importance of knowing some things off the top of your head, but this went above and beyond reason.  I got a B in the class, but the real motivating factor to pass was so I would never have to see that professor again.

 The class that really puts me to sleep right now is Compiler Design and  Construction interesting enough for those that are pursuing that area, and good programming practice...but not to useful for the average CS major.


----------



## Chronuss (Apr 12, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> If you're going back may as well go back to kindergarten...nap times, finger paints, snack times...did I say nap time? :ultracool


seriously...didn't have to worry about anything...no relationships, no midterms or finals, didn't have to worry about turning in a program or database archive...all you had to worry about was having your milk during lunch and if you got pissed off at someone, you took your ball home and that was that.  ...I want nap time...


----------



## dubljay (Apr 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm teaching it, so I have to stay awake!


 I would give anything to have a different teacher.  All this one does is work the examples out of the book... ARG it is so hard to learn from her.


----------

